# مشروع مدرسة ابتدائى واعدادى وثانوى ( ثالثة عمارة ) اراءكم بصراحة



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

:75:





































تم تصميم هذا الموضوع فى واحة سيوة لذا تم تصميمة على جبل كما تم اتباع النظام الحديث فى التصميم لنقل واحة سيوة الى نظام اكثر تقدما .
تم تصميم الكتلة الاكبر من هذا المشروع على شكل مثلث حتى يمثل كل ضلع من الاضلاع الثلاثة مرحلة تعليمية من المراحل الثلاثة وجاءت كتلة الابتدائى فى هذة الكتلة المثلثة نظرا لاهميتها التعليمية وجاءت فى مستوى الارض لكى يسهل على طالب هذة المرحلة ارتياد هذة الفصول دون عناء وتجنبا لحدوث اصطدام بين الطلاب كما جاء فناء المرحلة الابتدائية وسط المبنى حتى يكون هناك اشراف من هيئة التدريس على الطلاب اثناء وقت الاستراحة .
وتم توجية الفصول التعليمية من الشمال الشرقى الى الشمال الغربى حتى لا تتعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة كما تم استخدام فى بعض الواجهات التى تتعرض بصورة مباشرة لاشعة الشمس بزجاج له القدرة على اختزان الاشعة الشمسية وعكس كميات الاشعة الزائدة .
كما استخدمت الكتل الغير منتظمة والمعقدة نوعا ما فى تصميم كتلة الادارة حتى تصبح مميزة عن باقى المبنى نظرا لصعوبة الاعمال الادارية فى المدارس وتعقيدها .
ثم جاءت صالة الالعاب داخل الجبل لاستغلال طبيعى الواحة فى بعض المنشاءات .


----------



## ama-nti (12 يناير 2007)

التصميم اكثر من رائع لكن لو فى اي مكان غير سيوه معنى تصميمك ان الطلبه حيموتوا من الحر **** انت زرت سيوه ارجو الاهتمام بالمعالجات و طرق البناء بسيوه و المواد المتاحه هناك 
ولكن فى النهايه مشروع رائع


----------



## elne3mey (12 يناير 2007)

حضرتك لو قرأت المكتوب تحت صور المشروع مكنتش قلت كدة ولا عشان فى سيوة بيبنو بطفلة وقرشيف اعمل مدرسة عشش انا دارس سيوة جيدجدا


----------



## ama-nti (12 يناير 2007)

اولا شكرا لك على ردك 
ثانيا انا كان ردى واضح وصريح ان حضرتك لم تعى اى اهتمام من الاساس للبيئه الحيطه والمواد المتاحه و ياريت تهتم وتدرس انت المنطقه الى حتبنى فيها كويس لان سيوة ليس البناء فيها بالطفله وبس ولكن فى مواد تانيه هما بيستخدموها لها نفس خصائص الطفله فيريت تعى كلامى بعقل المهندس ليس بعقل الطالب فهيهات بينهما 
وياريت بما انك مصرى تعرف ان انا مش عدوك علشان تقولى الى انت قلته بس على العموم انا بعت اطلب معلومات لعل وعسي يكون فى معلومات اكتر عند شخص اخر يحب العلم والهندسه و التخطيط وده كان واضح من طلبات و ردود المهندسين و المخططين فى المنتدى فيريت تهتم تقراء كويس العناوين ستجد هناك اقبال غير عادى على التخطيط 
على فكره انا اختى دكتوره فى التخطيط الحضرى 
ملحوظه انا مازلت بحترم تفكيرك و معجب بمشروعك و باسلوبك فى الاظهار و يكفي انك مصري او حتى عربي


----------



## elne3mey (12 يناير 2007)

على العموم شكرا للاخ الكريم وربنا يوفقك فيما تريدة


----------



## ama-nti (12 يناير 2007)

انا اتمنى التحدث معك اكثر وياريت تكلمنى 
0122396151


----------



## ama-nti (12 يناير 2007)

انا معجب ايضا بمشروع الموقف الاوتوبيسات ومحطه البنزين بتاعك


----------



## دينا محمد (12 يناير 2007)

المشروع جيد..لكنى لدى تعليق بسيط ارجو ارجو منك التقبل فانا افتقد الدائرة فى التصميم كما هو معلوم ان عناصر التصميم هى المثلث والمربع والدائرة ..وايضا لاوجود للمسطحات الخضراء حتى الصحراء لديها نبات


----------



## هيثم محمد (12 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المشروع وتعقيبي عليه في عدم وجود المساحات الخضراء ... والاخراج بجد ممتاز


----------



## elne3mey (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاخوة على هذا التعليق ولكن ايس من الواجب استخدام كل الاشكال الهندسية عند تصميم اى مشروع فهناك مشاريع منفذة وبها تشكيل واحد فقط وهو المربع اوالمثلث او الدائرة اكبر مثال على ذلك بعض ناطحات السحاب فى امريكا


----------



## يا زمن (13 يناير 2007)

هل عملت مجسم لكل ده !!
وكيف طلع

شاكك في إنو طلع ماشي حالو


----------



## cad for all (15 يناير 2007)

كون انت شاكك او غيرك فهذا نجاح لى لانك لاتستطيع ان تتخيل ولو عنصر واحد من المشروع وباين عليك الانبهار بالمشروع لاكن انت مش مسدأ اللى انت شايفة


----------



## تالا74 (15 يناير 2007)

بصراحة المشروع ككتلة ككل مدروس بشكل ممتاز 
بس مجرد ملاحظة المشوع المتواجد بطبيعة قاسية يحتاج لبعض الليونة بالخطوط ولو بشيء بسيط 
كدراسة الممرات او دراسة المحيط الخارجي من مصاطب وعناصر خضراءأو بعض الاماكن المخصصة للعب أو بحركة الجوائز الرابطة بين الكتل مثلا
وكما فهمت هو في واحة فعلينا الاستفادة من مفهوم الواحة بوجود دراسة لعناصر مائية وخضراء
ولا سيما أني لاحظت وجود فرع لمجرى نهر او شيء من هذا القبيل
وفقك الله وتبقى العمارة مجموعة من الافكار والمدارس.


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اولا: اريد ان احييك عن قوة الخطوط و التى تعبر عن قوة شخصية معمارية مستقبلا باذن الله.

ثانيا: المشروع مميز باختيار الالوان القوية - و الخطوط الحادة المميزة بالعنف
وانا عن نفسى ارفع لك القبعة و احييك على كتلة المشروع

ثالثا: اطلب منك ارفاق المساقط الافقية للمشروع حتى يتمكن جميع الاعضاء من النقد و الاستفادة.

رابعا: المشروع ينقصه الربط بالبيئة الموجود فيها مهما كانت حتى الجبال و الصخور تحتاج للربط بها.

خامسا: ((( و يارب ما تزعل )))
............. اعتقد ان كتله المشروع لمركز ثقافى او متحف او اى مشروع من هذه النوعية سوى مدرسة............................

و اتمنى لك التوفيق دائما.  :30: :30:


----------



## Adel Saadani (15 يناير 2007)

تصميمك في غاية الروعة 
وإخراجك له أروع
لاأدري ما البرامج التي إستخدمتها في الإظهار
لكن حجم الصور مذهل ياريت عطينا فكرة عنها 
وكم الوقت المستغرق في عملية الإخراج


----------



## elne3mey (17 يناير 2007)

البرنامج المستخدم فى التصميم هو الماكس ولالاخراج بواسطة الفيراى شكرا على ارأكم وانشاء الله احاول الاستفادة من هذا النقد البناء


----------



## aladdin khalil (17 يناير 2007)

مشروع قبيح جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و لا عذر لك سوى جهل الأساتذة في جامعاتنا المصرية 
ويا سيدي هناك فرق كبير بين المعماري وبين رسام الماكس
أنت رسام ماكس بمعنى أن تصميمك هو أقصى إمكانياتك بالثريدي ماكس وللأسف حتى هذه الإمكانيات ضعيفة جداً
حاول أن تتعلم العمارة والثري دي ماكس و..........التواضع
وأتسائل ماذا لو كنت عبقرياً ماذا كنت تفعل
وعلى فكرة في سيوة أو غير سيوة هذه الكتله القبيحة لا تصلح حتى أن تكون مقبرة
هذا رأي معماري محترف ومدرب كمبيوتر معتمد وهو رأي محايد لأني بالطبع لم أتشرف بمعرفة سيادتك.


----------



## metalsword (17 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشروع جميل جداً , إبتكار جريء, وفيه تحرر من قيد الأشكال التقليدية ;مستطيل ومربع ......
إضافة إلى التحرر من التناظر المعتاد ,ولو أن التناظر جميلاً بحد ذاته .
لو أعطيت شيء من الإهتمام بالساحات الخضراء لكان أجمل ,ولو أنك أبديت لنا المخططات لكان إعجابنا أكثر. 
أشجعك على هذا الفكر والنظرة المستقبلية الرائعة , وفقك الله.:28:


----------



## aladdin khalil (17 يناير 2007)

الأخ نعيمي من مصر أضاف صفة جديدة لصفاته فهو بالإضافة إلى كونه فاشل في التصميم وفاشل في الثري دي ماكس فهو غير مهذب فقد أرسل لي رسالة خاصة يصفني بأني حقود ,يا أخي أنا لا أعرفك حتى أحقد عليك وعلى أبناء المعمورة ,ثم أنا مصري مثلك, ولكن يا سيدي إستفزني بشدة كما إستفز كثير من المعماريين الذين يفهمون هذا التصميم القبيح الذي أرسلته والفاشل بكل معاني الكلمة ,ويا سيدي إن كان هذا مستواك في السنة الثالثة فأي أستاذ عديت من تحت إيده فهو لا يفهم إلا إذا كنت سيادتك طالب في معهد خاص أو كلية أقاليم,ويا سيدي أنا معماري محترف في أكبر شركة لها فروع في السعودية والإمارات والبحرين والجزائر ثم إني قمت بالتدريس في هندسة القاهرة ورئاسة الوزراء في مصر ولي مشاريع نشرت في مجلات مثل البناء السعودي ولن أدخل معك في جدل عقيم لأن هدفي يا سيدي ليس إهانتك أنا كان هدفي أن تنتبه لخطائك وتتعلم,ولكن يا عم العبقري إنت حر,خلييييييييييييييك
زي ما أنت ,وبعد عشرين سنة ستتذكر رسالتي وأنت رسام فاشل في مكتب وتقول ياريتني سمعت كلامة.
وتصميمك موجود ولو أرسلت تصميماتي لك يا سيدتي لبكيت بدل الدموع دم ولكني ولسوء أدبك لن أرسل لك شيئا حتى لا تتعلم خليك زي ما أنت هتفضل طول عمرك .................!!!,على فكرة إشتم زي ما أنت عايز لن أقراء رسائلك ولن أرد عليك فواضح من شغلك أخلاقك قد إيه ...............!
وأنا موش هانزل للمستوى ده ,مع خالص تحياتي للرسام الفاشل.


----------



## aladdin khalil (17 يناير 2007)

الناس في العلم ثلاثة أصناف
صنف عالم يعلم أنه عالم فاتبعوه
وجاهل يعلم أنه جاهل فعلموه 
وجاهل لا يعلم أنه جاهل فاجتنبوه


----------



## aladdin khalil (17 يناير 2007)

عندما أنزل مصر أجازة سأتصل بك لنتعرف على عبقريتك الفذة ولكي نتعلم منك وسأستضيفك عندي في المعادي لكي تعلمني هذه العبقرية الفذة جدا جدا والتي ستضيف إل العمارة مبيض محارة ممتاز.


----------



## elne3mey (18 يناير 2007)

على العموم انا مش هرد على الاخ الكريم واسيب المشروع اللى يرد علية اللهم احفظنا من الاراء الهدامة .


----------



## elne3mey (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الاراء البنائة للاخ( metalsword ) واشكرة على مشاركته


----------



## shetos__7 (18 يناير 2007)

لو سمحت بشمهندس نعيمى نتفرج على البلانات والقطاعات لأنه من الصعب الحكم على المشروع من المناظير فقط لأن المناظير مجرد مبادىء فكرة وأنا هتعامل مع البلان ولا أنت ليك رأى أخر فى الموضوع دا حرررااااااام دا مشروع مدرسه وياريت ترفع البلانت وتقولنا متطبات المشروع وهل أستوفتها وحققتها كلها فى المشروع ولا لسا محلتشى البلان لما تخلص المناظير وربنا يوفقك فى المشاريع القادمة وشكرا على حسن الرد الى هتكتبه أنشاألله .


----------



## aladdin khalil (18 يناير 2007)

أعتذر للأخ نعيمي علي سخونة الردود,الشيطان جرنا من النقاش البناء وتبادل الأراء إلى الجدل العقيم 
والسخرية أنا كان هدفي دفعك لزيادة التفوق ولكن الشيطان خدعني فأرجو أن تعفو عن أخيك 
إن الله عفو يحب العفو ,وفقك الله


----------



## elne3mey (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاخ علاء على هذا الرد وكلنا فى الاخر اخوات اولاد وطن واحد واتمنى ان اكون احد اصدقائك او حتى احد تلامذتك


----------



## elne3mey (18 يناير 2007)

اما الاخ شيتوس فهو عارف كويس انة بلاناتى موجودة ومحلولة وتابعها معايا خطوة بخطوة ولا داعى للتهكم وانشاء الله هارفع البلانات بعد الامتحانات .....


----------



## elne3mey (20 يناير 2007)

ياريت يا جماعة اللى يدخل على هذةة الصفحة يبدى رائية بمنتهى الصراحة حتى لو كان فى خلاف لراى الشخصى الخلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية .....


----------



## elne3mey (20 يناير 2007)

انتظروا قريبا بلانات وقطاعات المشروع بعد الامتحانات


----------



## shetos__7 (21 يناير 2007)

ليه يا بشمهندس نعيمى بتاخد النقض على المشاريع أنه تهكم الواحد لو متعلمشى من اراء الناس التانيه مش هيتعلم طول عمره لأن الناس ديه هى الى بتحكم وكل واحد بيبقا شايف أن شغله أحسن شغل ومفهوش أخطاء وأنت ماشاألله ماشى فى أتجاه جديد عليا هو مش جديد كشكل لكن جديد كتنفيذ للعمارة أو هل ده ينفع يبقى منشأ معمارى أو لأ ومتقولشى أنا مليش دعوة بالتنفيذ والا هتفضل تعمل مشاريع فى الكلية وبس بص لقدام شويه وحاول تستغل الشغل الى انت منفرد بيه أنك أزاى تقدر تحوله حاجه كل الناس تعجب بيها مش مجرد لوحه فنيه وربنا يوفقك ومستنين البلانات والقطاعات .


----------



## sarah (22 يناير 2007)

لا يمكنني الحكم على المشروع دون الاطلاع على المخططات...:81: 
لكن الإخراج رائع....:15:


----------



## khoudari (23 يناير 2007)

ياريت تستفيد من عمارة حسن فتحي يا حبذا يعني


----------



## nognoga (24 يناير 2007)

ra2e3 we momtaz


----------



## MHnD Arch (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا بصراحة أعتبر مشروعك من المشاريع الجريئة خاصة وأن المشروع هو عبارة عن مدرسة - يعني بالعربي خرجت عن المألوف - هذا بغض النظر عن الموقع والمناخ وإذا كان هذا لأسلوب ينفع أو لا على العموم الله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع إنشاء الله ..


----------



## elne3mey (28 يناير 2007)

اولا الاخ شيتوس شكرا على مداخلتك ولكن حضرتك بتقول ولا لسه محلتش البلان لما تخلص المناظير اولا ده يرجع للاسلوب اللى انا شغال بيه واهم حاجة انه يخرج فى النهاية مشروع على قدر الامكان كويس على قد قدراتى المعمارية .
وبتقول ان المناظير مبادىء فكرة امال باقى الفكرة فين !!!!فى البلاتات اللى معظمها مقاسات استاندارد وزونينج معروف ومكتوب فى كتب او الدكتور بيسعدك فية يعنى من الاخر حل البلان مش محتاج قدر كبير من الابداع ان ماهو عايز دراسة وخبرة وده بيجى مع الوقت والدليل انه فى بعض المقاولين اللى معهمش ابتدائية بيعملوا مبانى روعة فى حل مساقطها الافقية ولكنهم يعجزوا امام تصميم واجهات قوية وجميلة ومعبرة .
وبتقولى حرام ده مشروع مدرسة هو انا عامل ملاهى انا كاتب فى شرح المشروع ليه عملت مثلث والاشكال التانية ولا انت عايزنى اعمل بلان ويبقى شكلة جميل الناس مبتبصش على البلان ولكنها بتبص على الواجهات وهى دى اللى بتجذب الجمهور ليها .
ولااعمل واجهات ومناظير يادوب فيها فتحات الابواب والشبابيك ده اذا كانت موجودة ويبقى المبنى اشبه بمشروع حمامات عامة زى ما ناس كتير بتعمل .
واقول المشروع ليه فكرة وزونينج وقعت وبحست وعملت ..فى الاخر دى حاجة سهلة المراس ومن السهولة اصدارها بشكل لائق يفى باحتياجات الانسان ..وبعدين من فضلك اتفرج على مشاريع طلبة العمارة بالخارج وليه شوف المشروع اللى بيتنفذ فى مصر دلوقتى اللى على البحر الاحمر ..
وبعدين انى اشتغل فى الكلية وبعديها اقعد فى بيتنا دى حاجة بايد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى وهو اللى بيقسم الارزاق على عبادة المؤمن والكافر .
واذا كان الموضوع جديد عليك فدى حاجة ترجعلك ويعتبر تقصير من عندك ...وبعدين ليه جديد فى التنفيذ المبنى برمته معمول خرسانة عادا بعض الاشياء معمولة استيل وخاصة فرمات الالواح الزجاج .
وفى النهاية اشكرك على مداخلتك ومحترم لوجهة نظرك وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه واتمنى منك قبول الكلام بصدر رحب ......
على العموم تجميعة المشروع فيها البلانات والقطاع ...
:77:


----------



## elne3mey (28 يناير 2007)

اولا شكرا للمهنسة سارة على الاشتراك فى هذا الموضوع ولكنى طلبت راى وتعليق وليس تحكيم اما البلانات نزلتها فى التجميعى لان ممكن ناس تاخد المشروع وتقدمه وركينج او كانة مشروعهم .وفقك الله الىى ما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## shetos__7 (28 يناير 2007)

*sameh shetos*





ممكن سؤال دا مسقط مهندس ولا مقاول وأنا مش بتريق لأن مش زى ما أنتا بتقول أى مقاول يحل بلان أو الكلام ده موجود فى الكتب أما هو مكتوب فى الكتب مبصتشى ليه فيها وأولا مش الناس بتبص على الواجهات وبس دا كدا يبقى كلامى صخ أن العمارة بالنسبالك لوحه فنيه أو أسميها بقا واجهة فنيه عملت أيه أنا لما جزبت نظر الناس وعجبهم المبنى ودخلوا المبنى معرفوش يمشوا جواه أساسا وهوريك بعض الأخطاء وكل الناس بتغلط لكن مش كدا مش غلطات دا ناقص سنه ونبقا مهندسين مش رسمين ولا مقولين زى ما أنتا بتقول :

1- أتفرج على أصغر حاجه دورات مياه عملا أزاى ولا المقاول هتسيبه يعملها أذا أنت وشوف عملتها أزاى تخيل المقاول .
2- كميه الزوايا أقولك حلها زى ما كل الناس بتعمل فلاور بوكس .
3- فى الكتب الى أنت بتقول عليها المسافه بين السلالم متزدشى عن 30 متر أتفرج كام عندك .
4- السلم الى فى الدور الأول مش موجود فى الأرضى ليه ولا هو بادأ من الأول .
5- على حد علمى أن المدرسه أبتدائى وأعدادى وثانوى كل دول هيبقوا فى فناء واحد مجرد سؤال .
6- ولو بقوا فى فناء واحد هيبقى كافى ليهم دول 650 طالب مجرد سؤال برده .
دى الحاجات الى لحظتها دلوقتى من الصور وأعتقد متقولشى أن دا مشروع فى الكليه مهو لو عملنا كدا فى الكليه هنعمل أيه برا أه مطلوب نجدد ونعمل جديد بس وأحنا عارفين القديم ونبقا عارفين الستاندر الى أنت بتقول عليه وكل الناس بتغلط مش أنت بس بس أظاهر أنك مفهمتش كلامى صح وبرده خدته أن نقد لمجرد أنه مشروعك . والمهندس المفروض يبقى كامل من كله واجهات مساقط هو مش تخصص لكن الواحد يبقا ضعيف فى حاجه أوك لكن مش أقول دا ستاندر دا الدكتور هيسعدنى ولو كدا يبقا أنت بتبقا بترسم لوحه فنيه مش مشروع معمارى وشكرا على أهتمامك وردك


----------



## elne3mey (28 يناير 2007)

اولا شكرا على الرد
يا اخ شيتوس ...
مالة السلم عرض قلبتة مطابق للمقاسات الموجودة فى كتاب نوفرت وبعدين دى نازلة فى برنامج المشروع فمش معقول هاتجاهلها ولا اصدك على ان اضلاعة مايلة شوية فدة لا يعيق الحركة داخل السلم او يعرض سلامة الطلاب الى الخطر وبعدين حضرتك لو بصيت فى المنظور هاتلاقى ان كل كتلة لوحدها وبتقول المسافة بين كل سلم وسلم لا تزيد هو حضرتك عملت SCALE للصورة وقست المسافة بينهم .
وبعدين اية اللى مش كدة مش اخطاء هو ان عامل فادل ميستاك فى المبنى اديك قولتها فى بعض الزوايا الحادة كان ممكن احلها بفلور بوكس يعنى اربع خطوط يعنى مش خطأ قاتل .
ايوة ياسيدى لازم يبقى المبنى من برة شكلة جميل عشان يجذب الناس الية العمارة يا بشمهندس فن -علم لازم الاثنين يكملوا بعض .تخيل سيتى ستارز وا بعض المبانى العملاقة فى مصر والعالم وجهاتها كوجهات الحمامات اللى بقولك عليها واللى انت عارفها كويس كان حد دخلها يجب ان يشعر الانسان بالراحة حيال المكان الذى سيرتادة ثم الشعور بالراحة داخل المكان .
ولا عشان السلم شكله كدة يبقى المشروع بايظ على فكرة السلم ممكن يتحل على شكل مربع صريح بس انا عملته كدة عشان يمشى موازى للخطوط اللى انا عاملها فى البلان ويمشى مع الاكسات .
دورات المياة : خلى بالك الصورة معملها جلو على الفوتو شوب ودة سبب من الاسباب اللى مخلياك حاسس ان الحمام ضيق وبعدين انا عامل لكل بارتيشن وطرقة وحوض فى الحمام مقاس مناسب ماخوذ من المقاسات المعمول بها فى نوفرت اكيد مش هابقى مش عارف اعمل مقاس حمام .اما الافنية ففى فناء داخلى لاطفال ابتدائى يشرف على زون الادارة وتحيط به الفصول ام فناء اعدادى وثانوى اقيم بالخارج نظرا للمرحلة العمرية وانه لا يجب ان احدد حركتهم مثل الابتدائى ولو كنت قرأت المكتوب تحت المشروع مكنتش اكلمت فى الافنية .
وبعدين فى نقط من اللى انت عملها زى بعضها انت فرحان بالنقط الكتير ولا اية .
وبعدين انا فهمتك صح والمشكلة انى فهمتك صح ومحطتش ابدا ان انت بتعمل كدة عشان دا مشروعى لان رايك ولا هيخلينى مصمم عالمى ولا هايخلينى فاشل الناس اراء وازواق وافكار ولو مختلفتش الاراء بارت السلع كما يقال .
يا عزيزى انا لا اهتم اذا كنت سقفت او سببت لعملى الا اذا كان ردك مقنع وبناء زى بعض المهنسين انتقد مشروع الاتوبيس وانا احترمت راية وشكرتة نظرا لمعرفتة الواسعة وقدرتة على الاضافة الى الاخرين .
وبعدين المشروع ده فى ناس تنحت اول ما شفتة وقعدت ما يقرب من 20 دقيقة تتمحص فية محاولين ايجاد الاخطاء وانا لم اكترث لما حدث ....
فعليك ان تتعلم اولا كيفية النقد باسلوب لائق وان تنقد نقد بناء حتى لا يصبح عبء عليك وان تعطى رايك فى اى موضوع دون ان تخلطها بمسائل شخصية 0
فكر المهندس وقلمة هما اللى بيحددوا شخصيتة وقدرة اعمالة على النجاح .
واكد لك انا ام ارد بناءا على اي شىء بداخلى فاياسيدى اذا كنت قلت ان المشروع مجازا وحش ومينفعش ففى غيرك كتير قالوا العكس.
اتمنى ان استفيد من نقدك البناء وانا مبحبش اقول على حاجة مبعرفش اعملها انى بعرف ولا بحتاج معلومة او مساندة باسأل اقرب الناس ليه ومنهم بعض اصدقائى فى الدفعة وسالت بعضهم على بعض المعالجات والحلول وكان البعض يرد والاخر لا اعرف لماذا ممكن انت تعرف ليه؟؟؟؟ واللى كان بيرد مكنش بيرد بواقعية كافية دة معناة انى لا اتكبر على اخذ المعلومة .
وفقنا الله الى مايحبة ويرضاة .... ​سيبك انت اية رايك فى التجميعة الجديدة
​​


----------



## shetos__7 (28 يناير 2007)

أنا فرحان جداااااا لأنى قدرت أغيرك وأغير أسلوبك فى النقض ودا بفضل واحد تانى كلمته على المنتدى أكيد فكره والحمدلله أنك فهمتنى صح وأولا وانا هثبتلك بس بحاجه وحده أنك بترسم لوحه فنيه وبس أنا لا جبت مسطرة وقيست الصورة ولا حاجه لأنها مش محتاجه يا بشمهندس نعيمى أنت عارف أن عرض الفصل الأستاندر الى انت المفروض شوفته فى نوفرت الى بتقول عليه عرضه 8 متر أنت عندك أربع فصول دا على جنب واحد بس مش الجانبين 8*4 بكام يا بشمهندس وأعتقد أنا ضيعت وقت معاك لأنك مش بتعترف بأخطاءك وأنا قولتلك كل الناس بتغلط ومتشكر جدااا على ردك أن رأى لا هيخلينى مصمم عالمى ولا حاجه بس هتحس بالكلام دا بعدين وأنت بتقول فى ناس قعدوا قدام المشروع 20 دقيقه يدوروا على أخطاء وانى بدخل النقد بمسائل شخصيه أحييك على هذا الكلام أوأنا فرحان أنك فهمتنى جدااااا يا بشمهندس أقرا كلامك تانى وشوف أنت بتكتب أيه وأبقا خلى أصدقاءك الى فى الكليه يبقوا يقروه 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## elne3mey (28 يناير 2007)

ليه انت معتقد ان زمايلى فى الدفعة لسة مشفوش الكلام اللى انا كتبتة دا اكيد شفوة او هايشفوة على العموم كلهم زى اخواتى ولا انت ايه رايك .
وبعدين اية 4*8 بكام !!! بكام ها ها ها !!!!!!!!!!!!! اصل انا ساقط حساب ...فكك بقى ووبعدين مين اللى ضيع وقت التانى ان ولا انت هو انا اللى دخلت على مشروعك وقلت رايي .
شكرا يا سموح على المداخلة وبعدين اللى بيغير العباد ربنا ولا انت مش معايا لو كان حد يقدر يغيرنى كان غيرنى ناس عاشرونى كتير ومعرفوش يغيروا حاجات انا متمسك بيها .........
ترم ترم ترم .......يلا بقى جرس الفسحة ضرب ..(for joking )...... اخوك النعيمى


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (28 يناير 2007)

بورتيرية مش بطال ..... بس فى بعض الغلاطات فى الموديل و الريندر دة راى من ناحية الماكس لان دة تخصصى


----------



## elne3mey (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا برنس الماكس وعلى العموم كلنا يا باشا تلمذتك فى الماكس ومقدرش اققوحك فى شغلك .....
اخوك وحبيبك النعيمى.........


----------



## elne3mey (28 يناير 2007)

لو سمحت راى كل ما يتطلع للمشروع


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (30 يناير 2007)

على فكرة المشرووووووووع جامد جداااااا بس مش مدرسة علشان كدة قولت علية بوترية .......... ولكن فعلا بداية جيدة جدا لمشروع التخرج .........


----------



## elne3mey (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للاخ ميجو على الرد الجميل .
ولكن هناك توضيح بسيط دة مينفعش مشروع مدرسة امال ينفع مشروع اية .
ولما مينفعش !!!! اية الاسباب اللى هاتخلية مينفعش عشان استفيد .
وياريت لو هناك اسباب تكون اسباب مقنعة .


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على هالتعب , شي حلو


----------



## 3bdalr7man (16 فبراير 2007)

المشروع فعلا جميل جدااااااااااا بس حااااااااااد فعلا محتاج دراسة جيدة لطرق التهوية


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (20 فبراير 2007)

yuo are the best man yuo are ateather of deco architectttttttttttttttt


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اية رايك فعلا لو رست لحسن فتحى
على الاقل اللى بنتعلمة وبنتخيلة يبقى هه فى امل انة يتنفذ على ارض الواقع لكن المشروع ة وتقريبا اغلب المشاريع اللى بتتقدم معروف انها مالهاش دعوة بواقع الحياة عندنا هنا وانك لو عملت ايه حتى محدش هينفها حتى لو مدرسة خاصة
الابداع مش انك تعمل من خيالك حاجة جميلة وبس حتى لو كانت متكاملة بغض النظر عن اى نقد اتوجه
لكن الابداع انك تراعى كل شىء فى البيئة اللى حواليك عشان متحسس باحباط ولا فجوة بين اللى فى ذهنك وتفكيرك وخيالك وبين الواقع والمبانى المحيطة بيك ياريت يا جماعة نظرة للواقع ومحاولة لتطويرة فعلا حتى لو بخوات بيطيئة متبقاش العمارة فى كلينا رسم على اللوح وخلاص
ياريت متزعلش منى بس صدقنى كان لازم اقول رايى بصراحة 
وعموما ربنا يوفقك


----------



## elne3mey (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا جماعة على اراءكم وياريت اقراء اراء اكثر


----------



## الفادي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

تصميم رائع ومذهل كما ان المشروع اكثر من رائع ان يكون بمستوى سنه ثالثه احييييييك جدا على الخطوط القويه والتفاصيل المدروسه والغنيه


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بصراحة انت يااخي قوي جدا ولك مستقبل في التكوين حيث أن خطوطك جميلة وقوية وتحرك أعصاب المعماري وتجعله (يحك راسه) وخاصة أنت سنة ثالثة هذا المستوى يبشر بخير .
ولللللكن لو لدي ابن لن اجعله يدخل المدرسة التي صممتها لماذا؟؟؟؟
لانك ياصديقي لم تراعي الجوانب الأنسانية المعمارية في تصميمك حيث ان الاطفال بحاجة إلى فضاءات واضحة وليست مظللة والمدرسة كما نراها أعتقد أنها متاهات بفضاءاتها الغير منتظمة.
كما أن المبنى يعطي إنطباع بأنه مول تجاري أو معهد تقني أو معرض معين القصد أن لايوحي بفضاءات المدرسة المعتادة ولايعني أنك حاولت الخروج عن المألوف فبخروجك عن المألوف أرتكبت بعض الأخطاء التي يقع فيها غالب المعماريين وهو عدم الرضى عن الشكل الخارجي فيحاول عمل تكسيرات وتشويهات معمارية دون الانتباه إلى انه بالغ فيها والقصد أن المبنى يبقى مدرسة وأبتدائية أيضا البساطة البساطة ياصاحبي "LESS IS MORE" طبعا سوف تقل لي هناك عبارة مضادة لها وهي "LESS IS POOR" أنا لا أمانع من عمل أفكار إبداعية ولكن في الحدود التي يتقبلها المبنى و أعطي لخيالك فرصة حاول أن توافق بين الخيال والواقع بصورة جميلة .
انصحك بزيارة المدارس الابتدائية في المنطقة التي يراد بها التصميم وأخذ بعض المميزات وأخذ العيوب بعين الأعتبار حتى لاتقع بها.
هناك الكثير من النصائح ولكن أكتفي بهذا القدر وأنا طبعا نقدتك لان تصميمك يهمني وصدقني جعلته Wallpaper لجهازي الكمبيوتر وطبعا أرجو أن تتفهم الطبيعة البشرية والسلوك الانساني فلهما تصمم ومنهما تكون مبدع في تصاميمك.

أخوك 
محمد عامر الشاهين


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (28 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اوافق الاخ ra_sh_1984 على ماقاله بان المشروع لا يعبر عن الوظيفة وهو المدرسة 
لكن الوان المشروع واختلاط الكتل مع بعض حقيقة أعجبتني وذلك يدل على قوة شخصيتك المعمارية واتمنى لك التوفيق في المستقبل وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد ظاهر (28 نوفمبر 2007)

يا اخي انته بتصمم مدرسة ما بتصمم مدينة ملاعب مهتملي بالامور الجمالية و تاركلي الاهم الامور الوضيفية و بعدين ما في و لا بلان توضيحي


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (29 نوفمبر 2007)

صراحة قرأت كل التعليقات والردود

ولم اكتفي بما قرأت ولكني حاولت ان ادرس جوانب المشروع بشكل عام 

انا لنا افتخر بنفسي مثل ما فعل البعض هنا ولن اخرج عن حدود اللياقة والادب الهندسي

ولكن ارى من النظرة الاولى ان:

- المشروع ممتاز جدا من ناحية الاخراج والتركيب الكتلي 
-الناحية الانسانية معدومة
-انعدام مناطق خضراء ومتنفسات
-تركيب الكتل حاد وان كان رائع وخيالي جدا
-مشروع جرئ صراحة واعجبني للوهلة الاولى

استاذي النعيمي انا لا اتعدى عليك ولا اعيبك ولكن مستوى حديثك لبعض الزملاء غير حضاري

وان كان بعضهم قد تهكم وبادر بوضع الوصوفات الغير محببة ولكني اعتب عليك وعليهم

صراحة قد افسدتم حلاوة النقاش وانا اقرء التعليقات والردود، نسيت حتى شكل المشروع 

وبقيت انظر من اخطأ ومن رد على الخطأ ومن تهكم و...... الخ

اتمنى النقد المباشر وبدون استخدام الفاظ جارحة نحن هنا مهندسين وليس باعة في سوق ايها الاعضاء الاجلاء

المشروع ممتاز جدا جدا جدا ولو كان فيه بعض النواقص ولكن يبشر بموهبة فذة فسلمت يداك


----------



## sasy0o0o (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ معمارى


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (2 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك اختي العزيزة sasy0o0o وجزاك الله خيرا افضل مما جزى الله به احدا من عباده

آمين


----------



## adullynew (17 ديسمبر 2007)

المشروع عبارة عن زبالة من الكتل والخطوط الغي مدروسة ومبين الاخ المصمم ما متمرن على التكوين المعماري بشكل جيد
ايضا استخدام اشكال وعناصر وهياكل ضخمة غير مبررة يعبر عن قلة امكانية المصمم


----------



## adullynew (17 ديسمبر 2007)

المشروع عبارة عن زبالة من الكتل والخطوط الغير مدروسة ومبين الاخ المصمم ما متمرن على التكوين المعماري بشكل جيد
ايضا استخدام اشكال وعناصر وهياكل ضخمة غير مبررة يعبر عن قلة امكانية المصمم


----------



## adullynew (17 ديسمبر 2007)

المشروع عبارة عن زبالة من الكتل والخطوط الغير مدروسة ومبين الاخ المصمم ما متمرن على التكوين المعماري بشكل جيد
ايضا استخدام اشكال وعناصر وهياكل ضخمة غير مبررة يعبر عن قلة امكانية المصمم


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بصراحة ردى مش هيعجبك...فبلاش أرد أحسن...و على فكرة انا شغال دلوقتى فى مشروع مدرسة لما يخلص إن شاء الله هبقى أعرضه عشان تعرف وجهة نظرى...و شكراً


----------



## بريهان (18 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتقد انك بتميل للعمارة التركيبية بعض الشئ


----------



## فضل الله العربي (20 ديسمبر 2007)

salut frére, ton projet est vraiment sympa. mais je sais pas si tu a travailler une image de projet mais il n'y a aucune composition entre les diffrentes parties et il manque cruellement d'intégration dans le site. 
A+ اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## معمارى العصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

adullynew قال:


> المشروع عبارة عن زبالة من الكتل والخطوط الغير مدروسة ومبين الاخ المصمم ما متمرن على التكوين المعماري بشكل جيد
> ايضا استخدام اشكال وعناصر وهياكل ضخمة غير مبررة يعبر عن قلة امكانية المصمم



دة مش اسلوب معمارى المفروض انة فنان او على الاقل شخص محترم


----------



## sasy0o0o (22 ديسمبر 2007)

اولا ياجماعة كلنا بنصمم تبعا لstanders معينة ولكن التكوين بيبقى من منظور كل واحد لوحده والاخ صاحب المشروع متحضر جدا بديل انه ومخدش المشروع وعمله وعجبه وسكت دة جه يطلبراينا لذلك اتمنا اننا فعلا يكون اسلوبنا كلنا ارقى من كدة لاننا هنا محدش اجبر حد انه يتكلم او يجيى ولا دى لجان تحكيم تعسفية اى راى هنا بيتقال بيتقال بود سواء تقبلنا موضوع النقد او لا
ثانيا ليا طلب صغير لاخواتنا اللى بيكتبو بالفرنساوى ياريت يترعةونا شوية فى الموضوع دة لحسن الفرنساوى صعب جدا وتلت تربع المشاركات بيه مش بتتفهم


----------



## هدى حسين (7 أغسطس 2008)

انا بحب اهني حضرتك على المشروع الرائع ده بس كان عندي شوية ملاحظات ارجو ان تتقبلها بصدر رحب:
-اولا الكتله قويه جدا وخطوط حضرتك ممتازه بس متعبرش اطلاقا عن الطبيعه الوظيفيه للمكان يعني صعب جدا اقول عليها مدرسه بمجرد النظر.
-كتلة الاداره حجمها كبير جدا بالنسبه لحجم الفصول مع ان الوظيفه الاداريه تعتبر ثانويه جنب الوظيفه الاساسيه وهي التعليم.
-المدرسه ليست مجرد اداره وفصول المدرسه فيها عناصر كتير جدا وانشطه خاصة انها مدرسه للمراحل الثلاث يعني انا مش حاسه بوجود كتل للانشطه.
-علاقة الكتل ببعضها مش علاقه تركيبيه فقط دي برضو علاقه وظيفيه.
-مكان زي المدرسه محتاج مسطحات واسعه لاستيعاب انشطة الطلاب ويجب عمل دراسه دقيقه لعلاقة الكتل بالفراغات
-علاقة كتلة المدرسه ككل بالبيئه المحيطه يعني المداخل والمخارج والطرق وما الى ذلك يعني معروف ان المدرسه لازم يكون ليها اكتر من مدخل.
-المعالجات البيئيه مش واضحه في التصميم خاصة وان طبيعة الجو في المنطقه شديد الحراره.
-الاهتمام بالمسطحات الخضراء.
انا عارفه ان حضرتك ممكن تدايق من النقد بتاعي لكن والله نيتي فيه اني افيد واستفيد واكيد انا استفدت من شغل حضرتك واؤكد لحضرتك اني نقدي كان موضوعي وملوش اي غرض تاني...................ربنا يوفقك


----------



## حسن مشهور (7 أغسطس 2008)

*مشروع مدرسة إبتدائي وإعدادي وثانوي*

الأخ/ النعيمي المحترم
لقد إشتركت في هذا الملتقى اليوم فقط . لذا فتعليقي هذا قد يبدو خارج السياق وإنتهت صلاحيته. ولكن فضّـلت أن أرسل التعليق على أية حال بعد أن قرأت كافة تعليقات الأخوة الأعضاء ، والتي - في رأيي المتواضع - جاءت في معـظمها غير موضوعية .
فالذي قمت بنشره سيادتك لا يخرج عن كونه تكوين معماري ، قد نختلف في تقييمه من ناحية الجمال أو القبح ، ( وهذه مشكلة كافة الفنون) ولكم ما لفتـني هو محاولتك تبرير هذا التكوين المعماري وإضافة الشرعية له كونه مفترض أن يكون لمدرسة .
وما شد إنتباهي أكثر هو إقرارك بأن هذا هو أسلوبك في التصميم (التكوين المعماري أولاً .. ثم بعد ذلك يتم توزيع عناصرالمشروع كيفما تسمح الكتلة) وأنت حر بالطبع في أسلوبك . وفي هذا السياق .. أود أن أطمـئن الأخوة المعترضين أن هذا الأسلوب هو الرائج في زمنـنا هذا . فالكل يسعى وراء الإبهـار والجديد الغريب .. بصرف النظر عن وظيفة (Function) المبنى أو المشروع . فإذا كانت هذه هي قناعاتك أخي .. فربنا معاك وتأكد أن المستقبل لك . نصيحتي لك هي ألا تحاول تبرير أفكارك وتكويناتك المعمارية ومحاولة إيجاد منطق أو فكر وراءها .


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (8 أغسطس 2008)

المشروع كتير حلو 
بس شوي مبالغ فيه
ممكن يتبسط اكتر شوي
بس بشكل عام خطوطك قوية
الله يوفقك


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 أغسطس 2008)

*مشروع مدرسة إبتدائي وإعدادي وثانوي*

الأخ/ النعـيمي المحترم
أعود مرة أخرى لإستكمل تعليقي على مشروعك في محاولة لأكون موضوعياً ، وأستهل التعليق بإستعارة كلماتك التي أرفقتها بالرسومات مع ردي عليها. كما أرفق بعض الملفات مدون بها بعض ملاحظاتي : 


_تم تصميم هذا الموضوع فى واحة سيوة ، لذا تم تصميمه على جبل ، كما تم اتباع النظام الحديث __فى التصميم لنقل واحة سيوة الى نظام اكثر تقدما__ ._

هذا ما قصدته في تعليقي السابق بضرورة إبتعادك عن محاولة تبرير فكرتك المعمارية والذي كان دافعه كلامك أعلاه : 
1. الإيحاء بأن إختيار الجبل كموقع للمشروع جاء منطقياً نظراً للتضاريس الطبيعية بالمنطقة ،
2. إختيارك لمواد وأسلوب بناء (النظام الحديث في التصميم !!) لا يمت للمنطقة بصلة ، بحجة نقـل واحة سيوه لمرحلة أكثر تقدماً . ولا ندري إذا كان هذا ما تحتاجه واحة سيوه ؟ ، ربما الناس هناك في حاجة إلى مياه شرب نظيفة أكثر من حاجتهم لمبنى يصعب على العاصمة ذاتها (القاهرة) التكفل بإدارته ناهيك عن صيانته .

_تم تصميم الكتلة الاكبر __من هذا المشروع على شكل مثلث حتى يمثل كل ضلع من الاضلاع الثلاثة مرحلة تعليمية من__المراحل الثلاثة._

في الحقيقة الكتلة الأكبر تخص المبنى الإداري وقاعة المسرح (على ما أعتقد) . 
محاولتك إضفاء رمزية للكتلة جاءت مفتـعلة وغير واقعية . 

_وجاءت كتلة الابتدائى فى هذة الكتلة المثلثة نظرا لاهميتها__التعليمية وجاءت فى مستوى الارض لكى يسهل على طالب هذة المرحلة ارتياد هذة الفصول __دون عناء وتجنبا لحدوث اصطدام بين الطلاب ،_

إذا كان ما تدعيه من أهمية المرحلة الإبتدائية صحيحاً (فالبعض قد يجد مرحلة الحضانة أكثر أهمية) فكان من الأولى التركيز على هذا الجزء من المشروع وإبراز كتـلته بشكل أكثر تميزاً . 

_كما جاء فناء المرحلة الابتدائية وسط __المبنى حتى يكون هناك اشراف من هيئة التدريس على الطلاب اثناء وقت الاستراحة ._

لا داعي لتبرير وجود الفناء في وسط المبنى .. فهذا طبيعي ، ولكن ليس - كما تدعي - لتسهيل مهمة أعضاء هيئة التدريس في مراقبة الطلاب من شرفات مكاتبهم .

_وتم توجية الفصول التعليمية من الشمال الشرقى الى الشمال الغربى حتى لا تتعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة كما تم استخدام فى بعض الواجهات التى تتعرض بصورة مباشرة __لاشعة الشمس بزجاج له القدرة على اختزان الاشعة الشمسية وعكس كميات الاشعة الزائدة__._

ليس لي علم بهذه النوعية من الزجاج (العجيب على أية حال) ولكن في حال وجوده .. لماذا إذن تكبدت عناء توجيه (بعض ) الفصول لتجنب أشعة الشمس ؟

_كما استخدمت الكتل الغير منتظمة والمعقدة نوعا ما فى تصميم كتلة الادارة حتى__تصبح مميزة عن باقى المبنى نظرا لصعوبة الاعمال الادارية فى المدارس وتعقيدها.._

مرة أخرى.. محاولة تبرير للفكرة المعمارية ، والتي جاءت هذه المرة في غير محلها . فإبراز أهمية النشاط الذي يمارس أو تميـيزه لا يكون بتعقـيد الكتلة . ثم ما هي تلك الأعمال الإدارية الصعبة والمعقدة الممكن تخيلها في مدرسة ؟ لقد خانك التبرير هذه المره .

_ثم جاءت صالة الالعاب داخل الجبل لإستغلال طبيعة الواحة فى بعض المنشاءات. _

في الحقيقة هذا أغـرب تفسير قرأته ضمن سلسلة تبريراتك . هل تريد الإيحاء بأن هذا الموقع قائم بالفـعل ما دفعك لإستغلال إمكانياته ؟ المفروض أن هذا المشروع إفتراضي ، وإختيارك لأية تجويفات بالجبل المزعوم قد أجد ما يبرره إذا إستخدمته كمقر لمنشأ بحاجة إلى حماية ضد القصف الجوي مثلاً . أما إستخدامه لصالة ألعاب فهذا يدعو للتساؤل .. ما حجم هذا التجويف ؟ بل ما هي مساحة تلك الصالة ؟ وأية أنشطة ممكن أن تمارس فيها ؟ هل هي صالة متعددة الإستخدامات مثلاً ؟ ألن يستدعي سقـف هذا التجويف الضخم إلى تدعيم لإستيعاب صالة بهذا الحجم؟ 

أخي النعـيمي .. يا ريتك عرضت فكرتك المعمارية على أنها تكوين معماري يظهر إمكانياتك في التخيل والإخراج .. عندها كنت (وغيري) سأتقبل هذه المحاولة وأشجعك على إستغلال مهاراتك في تصميمات معمارية ذات مردود . ولكنني وجدت نفسي مُسـتـفز من تبريراتك المزعومة التي تفترض أساساً غباء المُـتـلقي وضيق أفقـه .

وأعذرني إذا كنت بالغـت في تعليقي فهدفي كان ولازال المصلحة العامة .


----------



## العماري المعماري (8 أغسطس 2008)

انا احيييك على هذا المشروع الرائع جداااااااا 
واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم .................................واشكرك على مشروعك


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (8 أغسطس 2008)

شيء رائع ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Ar_Fatani (9 أغسطس 2008)

المشروع حلو بس أنا أحس إنه لآزم يكون في مدينة أما في منطقة صحراوية أحس إنه في مواد أخرى أفضل للإستخدام ومن ناحية تعليمية أعتقد إنه إستخدام مواد في هذة المنطقة من أصل الطبيعة المحيطة سيساهم في تثقيف الطلبة بضرورة الحفاظ على البيئة الأصلية
لكن كمصمم أعتقد إنه لك مستقبل جيد بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (9 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

بصراحة التصميم اكثر من رااااائع
بس هادا التصميم محتاج منطقة كتير حلوة 
شكرا كتير
بتمنالك التوفيق​


----------



## HEBA ABDO (12 أغسطس 2008)

المشروع جميل


----------



## architect one (13 أغسطس 2008)

وفقك الله وأنت ستكون مهندس معماري ناجح انشاء الله


----------

